# Freeport e outros casos de ocupação de reserva ecológica e reserva agrícola  nacional



## frederico (12 Fev 2009 às 09:12)

Aqui vai o primeiro  caso:


_Judiciária investiga projecto viabilizado por José Sócrates
Inquérito por alegada corrupção em empreendimento com selo de "utilidade pública"
00h28m
NELSON MORAIS
A Polícia Judiciária está a investigar os contornos do empreendimento imobiliário "Nova Setúbal", por suspeitar da prática de corrupção passiva para acto ilícito, prevaricação, participação económica em negócio e abuso de poder.

O empreendimento projectado pela Pluripar SGPS para 125 hectares do Vale da Rosa, em Setúbal, compreende 7500 fogos, um centro comercial e um novo estádio para o Vitória de Setúbal, e foi viabilizado pelos ex-ministros do Ambiente José Sócrates e da Agricultura Capoulas Santos, a menos de um mês das autárquicas de 2001. 

Os governantes assinaram um despacho conjunto a declarar a "imprescindível utilidade pública" do investimento, da holding liderada por Emídio Catum, que abriu caminho ao abate de cerca de um milhar de sobreiros, iniciado ontem de manhã, mas suspenso à hora de almoço, por ordem de um juiz (ver caixa). 

No passado dia 2, a Procuradoria-Geral da República (PGR) informou o JN de que "não há arguidos constituídos no processo" e, "entre os eventuais suspeitos, não figuram" os dois ministros que assinaram o despacho. 

O titular do inquérito é o DIAP de Évora. "O processo em causa encontra-se presentemente na PJ de Setúbal e espera-se que as diligências de investigação estejam concluídas para o Ministério Público proferir despacho final", transmitiu. Sobre a data da abertura do inquérito, respondeu apenas que ela sucedeu "com base numa denúncia apresentada pela Quercus e também numa denúncia anónima". A da Quercus foi apresentada em 2005, contou o ambientalista Francisco Ferreira.

Os factos sob investigação, precisou a PGR, "podem tipificar em abstracto crimes de prevaricação, corrupção passiva para acto ilícito, participação económica em negócio ou abuso de poder".

Para Francisco Ferreira, o despacho referido constitui "uma ultrapassagem do ordenamento do território demasiado flagrante, que parece ter objectivos políticos". "Se houve financiamento, não sei", acrescenta. Na sua opinião, é estranho que tenha sido declarada a "imprescindível utilidade pública" de um instrumento de planeamento, à data, inexistente. O Plano de Pormenor do Vale da Rosa foi aprovado em Assembleia Municipal em 2004 e publicado, no Diário da República, a 3 de Março de 2008. 

"Este despacho é nulo, dado que não foi efectuada a Avaliação de Impacte Ambiental do projecto", sustenta ainda a Quercus, que requereu essa nulidade ao Tribunal Administrativo de Almada, num processo que aguarda sentença.

Francisco Ferreira estranha ainda a rapidez da emissão do despacho, depois de os serviços do Ministério da Agricultura terem negado, várias vezes, o corte de sobreiros no Vale da Rosa. Requerido a 7 de Novembro de 2001, pelo então presidente da Câmara de Setúbal, Mata Cáceres (PS), foi assinado a 19 de Novembro e publicado a 3 de Dezembro em 2001, duas semanas antes das autárquicas. "É caso único", observa.
_

Fonte:http://http://jn.sapo.pt/paginainicial/pais/concelho.aspx?Distrito=Set%FAbal&Concelho=Set%FAbal&Option=Interior&content_id=1142389





Qual é a utilidade pública de um empreendimento urbanístico? Ou de um campo de golfe?  Dar emprego a imigrantes? Enriquecer as construtoras? Com esta desculpa da utlidade pública estão a ser destruídos montados, sapais e outros habitats. 

Já agora, onde está o desenvolvimento económico? Nos últimos 8 anos, antes desta crise económica, já  tinhamos um desenvolvimento baixíssimo. Tantos PIN's e «Quintas» e SPA's e campos de golfe para quê?


O país  ja está obeso de betão. Em 2001 segundo o Eurostat já eramos o país da UE com maior percentagem de território ocupado por obras humanas. Tanto betão para nada, continuamos  longe de ter o desenvolvimento social e económico de uma Holanda ou de uma Dinamarca.


----------



## stormy (12 Fev 2009 às 11:48)

*Re: Freeport e outros casos de ocupação de reserva ecológica e reserva agrícola  naci*



frederico disse:


> Aqui vai o primeiro  caso:
> 
> 
> _Judiciária investiga projecto viabilizado por José Sócrates
> ...



o pior é contruirem coisas novas sabendo que há infraestruturas degradadas nas cidades ( que deviam ser reconstruidas e reaproveitadas para poupar) e sabendo que estamos em crise e com um poder de compra baixo....depois o que se ve é que os novos condominios ficam desabitados por imenso tempo ou até se abandonam as obras a meio ( como em troia)
eu penso que nao precisamos de mais infraestruturas que aquelas que já temos, só os predios abandonados do centro de lisboa davam para fazer bastantes habitações e pontos de comercio.....mas é a mentalidade que temos nunca perservamos o nosso rico patrimonio ......xiça


----------



## frederico (12 Fev 2009 às 15:49)

*Re: Freeport e outros casos de ocupação de reserva ecológica e reserva agrícola  naci*

Já ouviram falar na Mata do Pontal e da Quinta do Ludo? É um dos locais do país com maior riqueza ambiental e faz parte do Parque Natural da Ria Formosa. E já tem o destino traçado.


_Russos apresentam PIN para o Pontal 

Faro pode vir a ter um Projecto de Interesse Nacional (PIN) no Pontal. Um grupo de investidores russos já apresentou junto do Governo o pedido para que o empreendimento que querem promover nesta zona verde do concelho de Faro, pertencente à Mata do Ludo, tenha prioridade na aprovação e facilidades na implantação.

A informação foi avançada em primeira-mão ao «barlavento» pelo presidente da Câmara de Faro José Apolinário, que aguarda agora os desenvolvimentos deste processo. 

O autarca revelou ainda que os investidores russos eram um dos três grupos que queriam garantir as 1030 camas que a Comissão de Coordenação e Desenvolvimento Regional do Algarve (CCDRA) destinou a Faro, na distribuição regional de camas de alojamento turístico fora dos centros urbanos.

A Câmara de Faro já anunciou, entretanto, que irá lançar o concurso para um Núcleo de Desenvolvimento Turístico com as referidas 1030 camas, no primeiro semestre de 2009. Mas o lançamento desta iniciativa ainda depende «do acertar de posições com a CCDRA».

Caso o projecto dos investidores russos seja considerado PIN, avançará por uma via alternativa e não entrará na contagem de camas fora da malha urbana. Esta é uma boa notícia para Faro, que tem mais intenções de investimento do que as camas que pode atribuir.

Segundo já havia revelado José Apolinário ao nosso jornal, há interessados em investir em empreendimentos turísticos em Santa Bárbara de Nexe e em Estoi, fora do perímetro urbano dessas sedes de freguesia farenses. 

Na altura, o presidente da Câmara de Faro também anunciou que iria fazer depender a aprovação de qualquer projecto ou projectos a instalar no Núcleo de Desenvolvimento Turístico a criar, da construção de «um campo de golfe de 18 buracos». 

A Câmara de Faro foi uma das que se mostrou descontente com a distribuição que foi feita pela CCDRA das 24 mil camas turísticas fora do perímetro urbano previstas no Plano Regional de Desenvolvimento do Território do Algarve (Protal). 

Mas, poucos dias depois de a tabela de distribuição ter sido anunciada, José Apolinário revelou a sua convicção de que «a questão das camas terá de ser revista em 2010», pois não haverá investidores suficientes para as autorizadas no interior.



_



http://www.barlavento.online.pt/index.php/noticia?id=30327


----------



## Agreste (12 Fev 2009 às 21:21)

*Re: Freeport e outros casos de ocupação de reserva ecológica e reserva agrícola  naci*

Vamos ver a proposta, o projecto, mas não me parece mal. Do lado de Loulé tem sido feito tudo, possível, imaginário, bom e mau. Basta veres o «Dunas Douradas» dos noruegueses encostado ao Ludo. Se o projecto for bom é melhor que seja feito do que não fazer nada. Mas há freeport's ao contrário, quando a legislação é tanta e tão intrincada. Basta ires à Costa Vicentina.


----------



## psm (13 Fev 2009 às 09:18)

*Re: Freeport e outros casos de ocupação de reserva ecológica e reserva agrícola  naci*

Posso referir um exemplo muito falado em tempos, e em pleno parque natural Sintra Cascais, o famoso empreendimento do Abano.


----------

